# Topics > Arts > Dance >  Dancing Doll RZ RozenZebet

## Airicist

Website - dancingdoll-rz.com

youtube.com/RozenZebet

----------


## Airicist

Doll type robot dance to "Bad Apple" !!

Published on May 26, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Doll type robot play the violin?! "Space Battleship Yamato"

Published on Jul 14, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Doll type robot dance [Hatsune Miku]

Published on Nov 24, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Super Dollfie is dancing to "IevanPolkka"!

Uploaded on Jan 15, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 20, 2014

By Doll type robot "dance motion" Dolpa 32

----------


## Airicist

Dollfie-type robot is wielding the exciting a Japanese sword

Published on Sep 22, 2015

See Robot fencing, robot swordplay

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 26, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 7, 2017

----------

